
Epoh - epoh
https://epoh.me
======
kseistrup
Sorry, you're too spammy:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=epoh&sort=byPopularity&prefix&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=epoh&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
epoh
Sorry! I won't post anymore and I would've delete the old ones if I could!

~~~
gus_massa
Don't delete the older post. Deleting a post and resubmitting will get you
banned.

Only delete old post when it was a mistake. For example a broken URL, a wrong
URL, or something you submitted by mistake.

~~~
epoh
Oh okay, I will try to keep everything within the rules from now on!

------
krapp
The busy and creepy artwork at the bottom of the page isn't doing you any
favors - do you have the rights to it?

The text on the landing page is also maddeningly vague. It could describe
almost every social media startup in existence, and all of the text tends to
be obscured by the background art for me. Other than that, the site seems
decently well designed.

The "explore" link doesn't really flow with the look of the rest of the page
and it seems too easy to ignore.

Also: _Share your thought 's with the rest of the world!_ <\-- remove the
apostrophe here.

~~~
epoh
Hi krapp,

Thanks for the feedback really appreciate it!

1\. No, I don't I will remove it and just leave a background color instead.
Thanks for pointing it out.

2\. I will try to change text from the landing page to something more unique,
you mean both images on just the one you mentioned on your first point? And
thanks.

3\. Ok, I will try to make it stand out more.

4\. Ok, thanks!

I will apply those changes today and if you're kind enough again to let me
know what you think of those changes would mean a lot to me.

